# Tailing Redfish on the Flats of Georgia



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 29, 2011)

We headed out to get on some tailers and man did we ever find 'em. There were Redfish by the dozens with tails up and ready to eat.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sick


----------

